# Need help with small run of varsity jackets with custom sewing/patches?



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Greetings

Im working on this new project and it involves Varsity Jackets. I want the jackets done with my custom artwork with either patches or embroidery. Was thinking about making them myself by getting the jackets at a wholesale price and attach the patches with my sewing machine. But time is money and i rather spend that time on marketing besides production. Does anyone know any companies that offer this service on a small run of jackets and will customize it and sell it to me at a wholesale price. All the ones i been running across have been pretty expensive.Production company that offers Jackets under $ 100 if possible...(real leather sleeves no hood)
***small run of 5- 10 jackets***

Thanks in advance for anyone input
Gladly appr8


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Need help with this project! please *

This company can do it all for you www.rennoc.com/


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Under 100.00 with real leather is gonna be tough to find ...especially in small runs. I use Holloway ...I've tried all the brands. But Holloway starts out wholesale blank above that price...the profit is in the decorating...NOT the jacket.


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

Under $100 will be tough.
I wish you a lot of luck


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you provide the jackets I can work up a quote for the embroidery. Just send me the artwork. Embroidering directly onto the jacket looks better than patches. Also I do not charge setup or digitizing fees.


----------

